# Anime Dubs or Subs



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Overall subs. I have to say there are extremely limited examples of dubs that work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

dubs

more like

dumbs*

*dubs are probably an acceptable alternative like 1% of the time but even for the 1% of high quality anime dubs the american voice actors can't capture the same range of expression as the based japanese

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)

What they ^ said.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 23, 2022)

Dubs because I prefer listening to things in a language I can actually understand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 23, 2022)

dubs are getting better and typically people who are just getting into anime start off with dubs but I deffo prefer subs if i'm watching anime on my own


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

Ashi said:


> Dubs because I prefer listening to things in a language I can actually understand


understanding japanese has its benefits

if you understood japanese then perhaps your current username wouldn't be 'leg'

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Sep 23, 2022)

Sub all the way.

Original voice actors are almost always better at expressing the emotions in a scene than the voice actors that Dub has. At least 99% of the time.

Most of the times the voices are more fitting too, some of the voice choices for characters in Dub are questionable at times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Upendo Upendo no Mi said:


> Sub all the way.
> 
> Original voice actors are almost always better at expressing the emotions in a scene than the voice actors that Dub has. At least 99% of the time.
> 
> Most of the times the voices are more fitting too, some of the voice choices for characters in Dub are* just fucking ridiculous/pathetic*.


I fixed this for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Sep 23, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Overall subs. I have to say there are extremely limited examples of dubs that work.


Imo this hasn't been the case for awhile now. I'd say most of the voice acting and localization is actually pretty fine these days and you're really not missing much when it comes to watching dubs over subs


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 23, 2022)

Dub

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 23, 2022)

subs

it makes me feel like i'm fluent in japanese

one day, all the stuff i'm learning will come in handy. you never know when you might need to discuss piracy or ninjas in depth in a foreign language

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Yonatan (Sep 23, 2022)

Subs 100%. English dub voice acting is so hammy and awkward by comparison imho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2022)

Subs 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This goes for movies, tv shows too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Sep 23, 2022)

Subs, japanese just sounds more badass. Unless we're talking Death Note, cause dub all the way for Death Note.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2022)

i've preferred the dubbed experience for some anime, but subs are overall superior


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2022)

Upendo Upendo no Mi said:


> Sub all the way.
> 
> Original voice actors are almost always better at expressing the emotions in a scene than the voice actors that Dub has. At least 99% of the time.
> 
> Most of the times the voices are more fitting too, some of the voice choices for characters in Dub are questionable at times.


The same ppl who say this also played Ghost of Tsushima in Japanese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Sep 24, 2022)

always prefer sub, anime subs together with rpg's are how i learned to read

it was a great motivator, my uncle would watch fushigi yugi n just the sounds/music made me want to kno what was going on

uncle also switched it to dub n that was traumatic for me, if you ever seen fushigi yugi check out the dub if only to see just how horrible it was compared to the original japanese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 24, 2022)

If there's a decent dub I enjoy not having to read subtitles these days. In some rare cases I actually think a dub sounds better than the original  well (most recently the German dub of JJK for example)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Sep 24, 2022)

I don't give a shit about *watching it in the orginal language*.. The Japanese VA industry is just much superior to the English one.. that's all


----------



## Djomla (Sep 24, 2022)

Sub.


----------



## trance (Sep 24, 2022)

sub


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> The same ppl who say this also played Ghost of Tsushima in Japanese


In the English audio version did people speak English with Japanese accents?


----------



## Yamato (Sep 24, 2022)

Definitely sub.


----------



## God sl4yer (Sep 24, 2022)

sub


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2022)

sometimes dubs sound really fitting, but when it is initially not really a Japanese thing. like Netflix's Castlevania - it is good with a dub. Dragon's Blood was good with that dub too. I think their original was Japanese?.. can't be bothered to check right now. otherwise subs only. most of the dubs or voiceovers are ruining the atmosphere, the vibe, the image in the mind, whatever.


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> In the English audio version did people speak English with Japanese accents?


Just regular English iirc


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Just regular English iirc


Thank God for that


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2022)

Dubs if I started with dubs. (Naruto is exception)
Subs if I started with subs.

The only show where the dubs are 100% better than the og, are in DB. I can't stand Jap Goku.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2022)

Dragonball voices in English have become just as familiar to me in Dub as they have in Sub tbh.

I watched DB super hero at the cinema in English and it was nice tbf


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 24, 2022)

Depends. Most of the time subs. But shows like Dragon ball, Cowboy Bebop, Yu Yu Hakusho, and a few others I grew up with I still prefer the dub. Mostly for nostalgia reasons probably.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 25, 2022)

Weebs


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 25, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Weebs


Can one be considered a true weeb while picking dubs, or are those two things mutually exclusive?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 25, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Can one be considered a true weeb while picking dubs, or are those two things mutually exclusive?


That's a great question  A true weeb has to go with subs, so that makes me an imposter


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 25, 2022)

Really depends on the show.

Like I can't watch Vinland Saga in subs. Vikings speaking japanese?? Lol

Cowboy Bebop, TTGL, FMAB and Deathnote are some anime that have excellent dubs, to the point where idt I've ever watched them sub


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 25, 2022)

Dub when I didn't know English

But since Naruto I have been mainly watching anime in Japanese.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2022)

the only time i watch subs is if it's been several years without a dub and i have no dub anime in mind to watch.

Also, if I don't have audio available to hear, i'd watch a sub anime that didn't get a dub.


----------



## pfft (Sep 26, 2022)

I can’t say dubs are really good.
Voice actors probably get paid dirt in America for them to be as bad as they are.  
I’ll try a dub version soon and see if it’s better. 

The real answer is 
Reading the manga in your own language


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2022)

Gin said:


> understanding japanese has its benefits
> 
> if you understood japanese then perhaps your current username wouldn't be 'leg'


His username is because he didn't discover lotion until age 13.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2022)

subs with some dub exceptions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2022)

Modern dubs are fine. I think the most recent modern dubs that I can think of being bad for a thing that wasn't just all around hot garbage are like...Xenoblade 2? Like in some cases the dubs have been funnier and better than the original (Konosuba, Panty and Stocking). And the Evangelion and Cowboy Bebop dubs are very good, Hell I think the DBZ dub is better than DBZ. 

To tell the truth the Japanese performances and the English ones are going to different regardless due to the cultural norms and mores. Even British English dubs will differ from American ones, because the languages have been separated for hundreds of years and have developed around cultures that value different things. It's far too hard to read subtitles and watch action and notice everything going on, especially in anime like Lycoris Recoil where there is so, so much going on at one time on the screen. I'll watch a sub if I have to like with shows that aren't localized or if I really want to catch up and the dub isn't out yet. Otherwise, I'm not fucking with subs.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 9, 2022)

Subs FTW.

Most of the time dubs are like  WTF something's wrong...dude! did I just step in dog shit?

I did accidentally hear the Japanese version of DBZ and was like get the fuck out, that sound like a woman trying to do Goku. Sure as shit - Masako Nozawa! WRONG! No, nyet, nee, non, nein, ochi!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 10, 2022)

I prefer subs in general. People mentioned DBZ which I think is a mixed bag. I liked the Falconer score (heavy on synth and electric guitar) on one of the English dubs as the music fits more with the sci-fi direction the series took after the original DB. I also think Vegeta sounds cooler in the dub but I actually prefer the Japanese Goku.

One thing I noticed is that the English dub of DBZ tries to make the characters more emotional. For example, when Vegeta is about to sacrifice himself, in the English dub he tells his son he's made him proud (Vegeta is all about pride so that's a big deal). But in the Japanese, all he says is genki da na or take care. Not as hard hitting.

Similarly, when Goku takes off to train, leaving Chichi, a lot of extra lines are added in the dub with Goku telling Chichi he'll miss her. In the Japanese version there's less affection.


----------



## simyunie (Oct 10, 2022)

Subs if I have a choice. I'm not as vehemently opposed to English dubbed anime as most people are. I'd watch a dubbed anime if it's all that's on cable TV, which was the case when I was younger. 

Kuroshitsuji/Black Butler was one of the anime I honestly liked the English dub on, mostly because they didn't have Japanese names to butcher. Dubs in my _native language _on the other hand need to be killed with fire


----------



## Ashi (Oct 13, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I prefer subs in general. People mentioned DBZ which I think is a mixed bag. I liked the Falconer score (heavy on synth and electric guitar) on one of the English dubs as the music fits more with the sci-fi direction the series took after the original DB. I also think Vegeta sounds cooler in the dub but I actually prefer the Japanese Goku.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that the English dub of DBZ tries to make the characters more emotional. For example, when Vegeta is about to sacrifice himself, in the English dub he tells his son he's made him proud (Vegeta is all about pride so that's a big deal). But in the Japanese, all he says is genki da na or take care. Not as hard hitting.
> 
> Similarly, when Goku takes off to train, leaving Chichi, a lot of extra lines are added in the dub with Goku telling Chichi he'll miss her. In the Japanese version there's less affection.


OG DBZ dub is not an example of a good dub tbh. It fails to capture the spirit of the original and has aged poorly as a result 

People cite it as an example of a good dub likely because it’s what they were exposed to first


----------



## Rine (Oct 20, 2022)

Whichever makes me “Happy”


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Oct 21, 2022)

Gin said:


> dubs
> 
> more like
> 
> ...


Bardock was a brilliant scientist


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Subs for the most part, but there are some really damn good Dubs.


----------

